# A rant on over use of brake lights.



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I need to share my frustration and perhaps this may help.

Are there other's that get wound-up when following someone that continually keeps braking?
I know a certain gender tend to brake more often, plus people with automatics. Then there are those that are so ill at ease with driving they can't stop nervously tapping their brake pedal.
I drive a winding coat road once a week and it's also up and down too. If lucky I can be alone and do the 10Km fast and never touch the brake peddle once.
Then the next week I'm following a car that every time the just see a bend, bake lights come on. Then they lift and and within seconds brake before the bend. Then some the lights stay on right round the bend.:wall:
It's like following a car with strobe lights. How can anyone driving uphill to a bend and then want to brake before they get there?:wall:
Bend ahead, brake. Nearly there brake, on the bend and brake again.. up friggin hill too:wall:

I am not a great driver by any means, and I do have a nice car and like to drive the road, not let the road drive me. I can also change gear down the gears with the accelerator, which most others cannot.

All that aside, if there are so many people on the roads that show this amount of nervousness, bad habit, lack of knowledge on how to drive a car and how it works, it is no wonder insurance premiums only ever go up.

Braking uphill on a bend that is in sight, not on it at 30Km/hr :driver:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

fair point ...bothers me more the muppets that feel they be over the center line coming towards me and now its dark nights how hard is it to dip the headlights ffs


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I have the exact thing on my commute as well, every so often you get stuck behind someone who brakes multiple times on every corner or when they see headlights coming towards them. It gets to the point where you can predict it every press of there pedal the second before they do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I call it 'comfort braking' and yes it really winds me up! It's not that they need to slow down it just puts them in their comfort zone when the brakes are lightly applies.

Because we all know braking mid corner is the safest  NOT


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I live in Devon and during the winter the roads flow nicely. However in the summer when we get the grokles (holiday makers) they brake at every bend, on comming vehicle and believe the broken white lines goes down the middle of the car . . . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Slightly OT but I play a little game with myself and try to avoid using the brake at all for thirty or fifty miles, admittedly on roads I know well. With a sporty RWD, it can be quite fun but I've seen a few people following me get into some trouble on twisty roads because they rely on the car in front's brake lights.

I believe Gatsonides (who invented the Gatso) used to disconnect his brake lights on rallies and then spoof competitors behind him by turning his headlights on and off instead.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Tailgaters on motorways - forever tapping brakes, causing a line of brake tappers behind them, until it reaches someone driving at a decent braking distance. Does my nut in.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fentum said:


> Slightly OT but I play a little game with myself and try to avoid using the brake at all for thirty or fifty miles


Bah, drive hard, brake hard :driver::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Have you ever taken into consideration that maybe they don’t know the road, they’re a nervous driver, they’ve had a bad day, their passenger is giving them ear ache


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Naddy37 said:


> Have you ever taken into consideration that maybe they don't know the road, they're a nervous driver, they've had a bad day, their passenger is giving them ear ache


Not when it's the same car on the same road at the same time every week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

It drives me insane... I have 12 miles of a lovely bendy A road near me to go through each day and I don't use my brakes...there is no need!

But get behind some muppet that comfort brakes at every car/bend/song/rain drop... arrrrgh! :wall::wall:

and then they go and flash you when you overtake them and get on with life!!


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Its the braking into around and even out of corners that i find worrying


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

One of my pet Peeve's I live in Ayrshire and have a 9.8 mile drive to get to the motorway (if I so choose) the number of "phantom braker's" who hit the brake pedal for every kink, microscopic deviation and non-bend is alarming, I can follow them for mile after mile and even in an automatic never once need to use the brakes.

As the O/P mentions too vast majority of them seem to be ladies too.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

You may see more and more of this as electric cars become more common - when regen’ing (lifting off the accelerator) the brake lights are often triggered at quite mild regen rates without going anywhere near the brake pedal. And there’s no way to prevent this unfortunately unless the EV has a non-regen mode or the battery is so full that regen is disabled. Both my PHEV and BEV do this and it is really obvious when driving on unlit roads are night.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I commented on this issue on here recently.
As shiny said above Tailgaters on dual cw or motorways do my head in. You see them fly past and slam on as if it's a total shock to them that a car is in front that they could clearly see for last half a mile. They then live on their brakes until car in front pulls in.
Next are those on motorways when busy, those that are scared of leaving space so are continuously on the brakes, you then get the concertina affect back down the road causing tailbacks. They need to realise lifting your foot off the accelerator slows the car as well.
Then as you say rural roads! I live in N Wales so country roads are involved daily, it's fine with me those that don't know the road and brake on bends but I see so many that brake as soon as they see a car coming in the opposite direction. I think some drivers struggle to gauge the width of their car and panic, I see them coming towards me a lot where the road narrows and widens, I control my speed so that we meet and pass in the wider parts. So many times they will brake to a stop in the narrow part when they see you, forcing me to then stop and wait for them to come past me.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Honestly didn't expect any comments/replies and only checked last thing.
Obviously it is not just me, so I feel better.
My Bakewell always prefer I drive and has to listen to me rant and shouting "IT AIN'T GONNA FALL OVER" going round a bend below 30km/hr that is.

Last year she had to drive this same regular road and told me she tried to not use the brakes, but had to a couple of times.
It is a 22yr old Rav 3 speed Auto, and leaves it in overdrive permanently. Based on that I thought she did well. 
That may well be what most people do too and hence why they feel the need to brake. 
In my "Rant" I'm sure I wrote it is concerning that we all learn to drive and really many of us don't have a Danny about handling a car.
Just recalled when I bought my last car it came with a day at Silverstone. Dedicated drivers and all that, showing how to drive various situations. I will admit most I had never heard of.
When I left I had so much more confidence in my new car. 
Maybe there should be similar day as the final part of a Driving test?


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I take more issue with the use of the brake pedal rather than the lights, however, it drives me mad. 

When I used to start work at 7am, 18miles away, there was 6 miles of single carriageway A road that I could travel without going under a certain speed that I won't mention. Lots of fun corners, crests and dips.

Now I start at 8:30 and have to use a couple of miles of lane I can barely move. All the same symptoms:-
Braking with a corner in sight, despite me being able to see a clear road through the corner.
Braking at the crest of a hill, about the worst place to brake for fuel economy.
Braking for no apparent reason whatsoever.

Problem is I end up wedged up their bumper because I'm trying to save fuel and not use the middle pedal, then it looks like I'm the D***h***. But the first part of my run is straight A road where I can use cruise control, so how come we did 2 miles with a constant 4 second gap and now I'm on the anchors?


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

And don't get me started on the hero that can get into that 4 second gap from a side road just so he can jump on the binders and cost me 20mph.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

There's a lot to be annoyed about with those types of drivers.

I do believe there should be a more rigorous test to pass to gain a licence and I know you may all hate me for this but a kind of mandatory re-test/driving check every 5 years say, to make sure you aren't a dangerous fool..

(specifically aimed to help re-train or remove nervous drivers, drivers that cause disruption to majority of road users, people who could do with eye site checking etc of our roads) 

Is it the scandi's that have the traction training too with their drivers tests, bonkers handling training in wet, snow etc. We should have that.

People don't know the limits of their car, they don't realise that they are in fact pretty much all well built and can take a corner more than 2mph.

Where I live, everywhere is lovely B Roads. You however just cannot go anywhere without being stuck behind these types these days. As a car enthusiast...it actually upsets me. I know there is the argument well the roads are for all of us to use, but surely there should be some sort of standard you must attain and stay at.

One thing I hate with braking, is the night time drivers that every time a car comes towards them, they slam their brakes on and look as if they're going to drive into the hedge, wtf is all that about?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

shl-kelso said:


> You may see more and more of this as electric cars become more common - when regen'ing (lifting off the accelerator) the brake lights are often triggered at quite mild regen rates without going anywhere near the brake pedal. And there's no way to prevent this unfortunately unless the EV has a non-regen mode or the battery is so full that regen is disabled. Both my PHEV and BEV do this and it is really obvious when driving on unlit roads are night.


Yup - with my hybrid, brake lights come on when regenerating on slowing down, I generally drive on max regen setting and can pretty much drive with never having to touch the brakes.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

****es me of on the A303 Blackdowns if the Retards didn't drive up someones ass they wouldn't need to keep braking every minute.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Derek Mc said:


> One of my pet Peeve's I live in Ayrshire and have a 9.8 mile drive to get to the motorway (if I so choose) the number of "phantom braker's" who hit the brake pedal for every kink, microscopic deviation and non-bend is alarming, I can follow them for mile after mile and even in an automatic never once need to use the brakes.
> 
> As the O/P mentions too vast majority of them seem to be ladies too.


If you live in Stewarton and drive to the M77 then to be fair that road has some wuite tight bends. Similar if you head towards the M8.

Anyway it doesn't bother me, not everyone is a super confident driver, they may have recently passed their test or maybe an older driver. I just give them space to drive the way they see fit. But then again I'm not usually in a mssive rush to get anywhere, I'm not a driving god and I tolerate other road users.

I find people sitting with theiur foot on the brake pedal in q's or at traffic lights far more of an annoyance.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

A good amount of traffic on motorways and dual carriage ways are caused by the brake effect. There doesn't need to be any sort of incident on the M25 to bring the whole road to a halt, just an over eager braker who causes the consertina effect as already described in this thread.

I don't do much motorway driving, well I don't do much driving at all, but the one that does me in is the person who brakes when approaching a speed camera at 28mph. You are already under the limit, you don't need to slow down more! I guess these people fall into the comfort braker category.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> A good amount of traffic on motorways and dual carriage ways are caused by the brake effect.


In my experience its caused by people driving too close to the car in front or not leaving space for a car to enter the lane at a slip road. Instead of gradually creating a space, people drive too close to the car in front, car comes down slip road, car brakes to let them in. There's no need to do that.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It is when you are following someone who too close to the car in front of them. Every few seconds they put the brakes on. I think why not just build a gap?



> Have you ever taken into consideration that maybe they don't know the road, they're a nervous driver, they've had a bad day, their passenger is giving them ear ache


All utter crap. These are the kinds of drivers who generally frustrate everyone and show little to no consideration in letting others past them.

They probably do 40 in a 30 as they do 40 regardless of speed limit.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

im like the OP, not the best driver - think last count was 3 cars wrote off - but understand how to drive and how engines work, in a kinda 'engine for dummies'

gear braking seems alien to most and i rekon the people OP where following, in a hyundi i10 or Kia Picanta, would have thought they were the safest drivers in the world. as they cook the brakes and force the OP to over take on a blind corner to save his sanity

for me, after driving 6 hrs from south wales to Hull today, is people not pulling over to the left. them useless overhead displays saying, drink cover, stay off your phone etc shoudl say PULL LEFT YOU CLOWN> YOU DONT OWN THE MIDDLE LANE


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> It is when you are following someone who too close to the car in front of them. Every few seconds they put the brakes on. I think why not just build a gap?
> 
> All utter crap. These are the kinds of drivers who generally frustrate everyone and show little to no consideration in letting others past them.
> 
> They probably do 40 in a 30 as they do 40 regardless of speed limit.


I genuinely can't even think the last time I got stuck behind a driver that was constantly on the brakes and I've not been able to pass.

Is it really frustrating or difficult?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

garage_dweller said:


> In my experience its caused by people driving too close to the car in front or not leaving space for a car to enter the lane at a slip road. Instead of gradually creating a space, people drive too close to the car in front, car comes down slip road, car brakes to let them in. There's no need to do that.


Following too closely is exactly the reason for phantom tailbacks.

It's a problem that people don't see that they are part of the issue.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Following too closely is exactly the reason for phantom tailbacks.
> 
> It's a problem that people don't see that they are part of the issue.


I genuinely despair at drivers who dont leave enough space between them and the car in front - its some bizarre notion that they cant let someone in front of them. Is there any wonder why there are collisions.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Completely gets me this too!

Also, my new annoyance is people who must think there vehicle is atleast 5ft wider than it actually is!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

kingswood said:


> im like the OP, not the best driver - think last count was 3 cars wrote off - but understand how to drive and how engines work, in a kinda 'engine for dummies'
> 
> gear braking seems alien to most and i rekon the people OP where following, in a hyundi i10 or Kia Picanta, would have thought they were the safest drivers in the world. as they cook the brakes and force the OP to over take on a blind corner to save his sanity
> 
> for me, after driving 6 hrs from south wales to Hull today, is people not pulling over to the left. them useless overhead displays saying, drink cover, stay off your phone etc shoudl say PULL LEFT YOU CLOWN> YOU DONT OWN THE MIDDLE LANE


Perhaps someone who has written off three cars isn't the best person to be giving driving advice. I'm pretty sure the i10 or picanta driver won't have written off 3 cars. I know where my moneys going on the best driver there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

FOG lights in rain is a pet hate of mine. 
I suspect the people turning them on think they're being sensible and kind. 
They're not, they are retards.
Clue is in the name....FOG.
Not rain, not a slight mist, FOG.
It's thick, like you.
I feel better for getting that off my chest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Perhaps someone who has written off three cars isn't the best person to be giving driving advice. I'm pretty sure the i10 or picanta driver won't have written off 3 cars. I know where my moneys going on the best driver there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mum's never written off a car. She won't drive in the rain, won't drive in the dark, has never driven on a motorway, won't use a slip road to take 1st exit on a roundabout by hers, she'll go onto roundabout, right around it to take the first exit instead. When parking she will only use 2 space ones where she can pull through into bay in front to avoid having to reverse out. 
Personally I'd feel more comfortable with the person writing cars off😉


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> My mum's never written off a car. She won't drive in the rain, won't drive in the dark, has never driven on a motorway, won't use a slip road to take 1st exit on a roundabout by hers, she'll go onto roundabout, right around it to take the first exit instead. When parking she will only use 2 space ones where she can pull through into bay in front to avoid having to reverse out.
> Personally I'd feel more comfortable with the person writing cars off😉


At least she knows her limitations. Every other bad driver thinks they are Lewis Hamilton.

How did she manage to pass a test though?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

bigcarpchaser said:


> FOG lights in rain is a pet hate of mine.
> I suspect the people turning them on think they're being sensible and kind.
> They're not, they are retards.
> Clue is in the name....FOG.
> ...


Got to admit. That made me laugh matey. Well worded

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Itstony said:


> I can also change gear down the gears with the accelerator, which most others cannot.


Do you mean rev matching? Or heel and toe?



Cyclonetog said:


> I take more issue with the use of the brake pedal rather than the lights, however, it drives me mad.
> 
> When I used to start work at 7am, 18miles away, there was 6 miles of single carriageway A road that I could travel without going under a certain speed that I won't mention. Lots of fun corners, crests and dips.
> 
> ...





Cyclonetog said:


> And don't get me started on the hero that can get into that 4 second gap from a side road just so he can jump on the binders and cost me 20mph.


These two comments are my life! Absolute b*ll*nds. Or when you are on a quiet motorway with an idiot who isn't using cruise control and you are and have it set constant, they overtake and slow down so you overtake them and then you end up with this stupid game until one of you turns off. You still look like the bad guy even though you are the one doing the same speed.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

bluechimp said:


> Or when you are on a quiet motorway with an idiot who isn't using cruise control and you are and have it set constant, they overtake and slow down so you overtake them and then you end up with this stupid game until one of you turns off. You still look like the bad guy even though you are the one doing the same speed.


Every time!

And why do they always move up to your right rear corner when you're approaching a HGV?


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Cyclonetog said:


> Every time!
> 
> And why do they always move up to your right rear corner when you're approaching a HGV?


Haha yeh, its to prove a point I think :wall:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I genuinely can't even think the last time I got stuck behind a driver that was constantly on the brakes and I've not been able to pass.


Even with double white lines?

I use certain roads where it is safe to go past one car but a bit of a gamble to go past two. Two cars close together the following car driving on the brakes and no intention of trying to overtake. Actually he can't overtake because he has one of those useless under powered eco city crap boxes!

So no gap that I could safely go past each of them as the road permits.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

bigcarpchaser said:


> FOG lights in rain is a pet hate of mine.
> I suspect the people turning them on think they're being sensible and kind.
> They're not, they are retards.
> Clue is in the name....FOG.
> ...


There is a big difference between fog & mist. I class fog when you can't see your hand in front of your face.


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

I dont know why drivers need to use the brakes when everyone is tootling around at 20mph or 20 under the speed limit on the faster stretches. If you cant maintain the road speed then take the bus.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> At least she knows her limitations. Every other bad driver thinks they are Lewis Hamilton.
> 
> How did she manage to pass a test though?


She's 75 now so it was a while ago! Mum and dad only ever had 1 car so she rarely rarely drove. Dad got ill and lost licence(medical) so she started driving again, think it was over 30yrs since she last drove! Got to admire her for doing it so her and dad weren't housebound/relying on others. However I have to say if she took a test(She wouldnt) now, no way she'd pass it.


----------



## Ateca71 (Oct 15, 2019)

We often have to travel the Nantwich to Wrexham road and there are a lot of bends on it. There are always drivers braking for every bend and some you get stuck behind even brake every time a car comes towards them.

My wife laughs when I call them serial brakers lol.

The worst thing is there are very few overtaking places on that road and when you get to one there is always something coming the other way. Sometimes you can be stuck behind the same car for the whole journey &#55358;&#56620;


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Naddy37 said:


> There is a big difference between fog & mist. I class fog when you can't see your hand in front of your face.


You're describing pea soup, not fog.

Essentially for general public, mist is when visibility is 180M - 1000M, Fog is under 180M.

Met Office Definition Here


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Even with double white lines?
> 
> I use certain roads where it is safe to go past one car but a bit of a gamble to go past two. Two cars close together the following car driving on the brakes and no intention of trying to overtake. Actually he can't overtake because he has one of those useless under powered eco city crap boxes!
> 
> So no gap that I could safely go past each of them as the road permits.


Even with double white lines. Any road I regularly use with solid lines they are only in short places and there for a reason.

The local press up here is full of people moaning how difficult it is to drive on certain roads. I just scratch my head why it's difficult and don't see what they think they are seeing.

Are any of the little eco boxes that slow they can't overtake a car travelling well under the speed limit?


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Would like to be on a road nowadays without braking, most of my routes are jammed with traffic, min 1 hour and 15 mins for 8 bloody miles with still 45 miles to travel getting across Leicester, m42 and m6 same going to the office, in tourist season its an hour across home town for 2 miles.
agree with most comments and add people doing 40mph on 60mph rds in good conditions, also drivers with fog lights in rain. oh and lane hogging and people jumping queues.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

kingswood said:


> im like the OP, not the best driver - think last count was 3 cars wrote off - but understand how to drive and how engines work, in a kinda 'engine for dummies'
> 
> gear braking seems alien to most and i rekon the people OP where following, in a hyundi i10 or Kia Picanta, would have thought they were the safest drivers in the world. as they cook the brakes and force the OP to over take on a blind corner to save his sanity
> 
> for me, after driving 6 hrs from south wales to Hull today, is people not pulling over to the left. them useless overhead displays saying, drink cover, stay off your phone etc shoudl say PULL LEFT YOU CLOWN> YOU DONT OWN THE MIDDLE LANE


If the three cars written off were not the fault of other drivers, then I suggest you seriously need to look at your skills and know your limitations and you might "understand how to drive", but something is going wrong between your brain and your hands and feet. :lol:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> If the three cars written off were not the fault of other drivers, then I suggest you seriously need to look at your skills and know your limitations and you might "understand how to drive", but something is going wrong between your brain and your hands and feet. :lol:


im 6'5" so theres alot of time and distance between my head and feet :lol:

my post was missing a few facts, the cars were a Rover metro, 206 gti and a mr2 mk2. gives you some idea of how long ago! and when i learnt my limitations!

only had 2 years in the last 12 years, and both were well looked after and driven with care!

my point was anyone can drive at 20mph, holding up traffic and think theyre the best drivers in the world. progessive drivers may not be the best but they get from A to B in good time, within their limitations and can, shock horror, sometimes enjoy driving!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I was really surprised at the amount of comments and contributions to my "rant".
Quite a relief there are many, many with the same sentiments as me.
A few have suggested a bit of empathy should be shown, because some drivers are not confident driving. Let's hope the Pilots do not have a similar driving test standard for them to evaluate them flying a plane.
But seriously, it just highlights for me too many drivers are deemed proficient when they are in fact not. I include myself too. The system we have to follow to learn how to be safe and proficient is unacceptably poor.

As I believe I may have written in the first post, I am even more sold on the UK driving test requires updating. The day I spent at Silverstone supplied by the manufacture of the car was priceless. Not only did I learn about the car equipment, controls and how they worked and assisted the driver, I left a much better equipped driver. Not just speed and bends, also about how to drive those better and safer with te knowledge I was given.
Controlling the car on moving table and water shower how to control a skid, NOT to just brake. Control a 'doughnut' instead of losing the drift with accelerator.
There was so much more.
I digressed there, but the point is we were allowed on the road with no "L' plate when I have been convinced was by an inadequate test. There should be so much more to simulate, to experience the real world of driving in all conditions.
This might just prevent "ALL THOSE PEOPLE THAT JUST HIT THE BRAKE PEDAL BY DEFAULT FOR EVERY SITUATION GOING WHILE DRIVING, RENDERING THEM WITH JUST ABOUT ZERO CONTROL":lol::wave::wave:
Thanks all:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I play football with some young lads, one drives a sporty Focus, I have a 3 litre diesel Vogue. They have no idea about the safe cornering capability of their car, about smoothness and lines, apexes and braking points. I'm usually right behind them, and very easily stay there. 

It would do so many drivers a world of good to know what their cars can safely do in case they need to know in an emergency.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

On the fog light front you can use them in rain / snow IF visibility is seriously reduced (below 100m) 

Heavy snow at night 'sidelights' and front fogs cuts down the amount of reflected light. 

Or torrential rain and spray on the motorway 


For example


What boils my **** is those who sit at traffic lights on the foot brake burning your retina's with the brake lights .... Put your fecking handbrake on...


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Itstony said:


> I need to share my frustration and perhaps this may help.
> 
> Are there other's that get wound-up when following someone that continually keeps braking?
> I know a certain gender tend to brake more often, plus people with automatics. Then there are those that are so ill at ease with driving they can't stop nervously tapping their brake pedal.
> ...


Good job you dont live in Yorkshire. Yes, drives me up the bend and I'm up and down hills all day. What really winds me up are people who maintain 30 mph down hills when you can see miles ahead. It really drags your MPG's down. As another said, I avoid using my brakes as much as possible. Read the road ahead and you shouldn't need to.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> Because we all know braking mid corner is the safest  NOT


That's the only way to drive mate.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Only a fool breaks the 2 second rule (in the dry) and doesn't double it in the Wet and or cold.

Soap box moment... everyone should have to pass an advanced test 3 years after the basic test as it would improve driver standards and education considerably.
I could go on...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Only a fool breaks the 2 second rule (in the dry) and doesn't double it in the Wet and or cold.
> 
> Soap box moment... everyone should have to pass an advanced test 3 years after the basic test as it would improve driver standards and education considerably.
> 
> I could go on...


Totally agree. Although I suspect that very few would pass a basic test 3 *months* after passing their test.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2019)

andy monty said:


> What boils my **** is those who sit at traffic lights on the foot brake burning your retina's with the brake lights .... Put your fecking handbrake on...


Agreed, it's just ignorant. I always stick it in Park.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Only a fool breaks the 2 second rule (in the dry) and doesn't double it in the Wet and or cold.
> 
> Soap box moment... everyone should have to pass an advanced test 3 years after the basic test as it would improve driver standards and education considerably.
> I could go on...


To a certain degree I agree with you. However, that'll just give the arrogant van drivers, youngsters, rep drivers the excuse that they can drive even faster, and even more of a twunt than normal because 'I've been trained, I can handle it'


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Originally Posted by andy monty View Post
What boils my **** is those who sit at traffic lights on the foot brake burning your retina's with the brake lights .... Put your fecking handbrake on...[/quote said:


> They'd fail their driving test - so I advocate taking their licence off them - fairly easy to police as well!
> 
> Simples


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm paranoid about sitting stationary with my foot on the brake pedal. It's the quickest way to warp your discs.
I try to slow to a couple of mph then roll to a standstill, while admittedly I don't always manage to achieve it, having that mindset means that my foot definitely stays off the middle pedal while waiting at junctions.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sat stationary on dual carriageway for 40mins today while police mooved a cow(see what I did there) off the road. Guy in Kia in front sat with his foot on brake pedal for over 20minutes🙄


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Cyclonetog said:


> I'm paranoid about sitting stationary with my foot on the brake pedal. It's the quickest way to warp your discs.
> I try to slow to a couple of mph then roll to a standstill, while admittedly I don't always manage to achieve it, having that mindset means that my foot definitely stays off the middle pedal while waiting at junctions.


How does having your foot on the brake warp the disc exactly? By this logic we'll all be waking up to warped discs having had our handbrakes on all night.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Crackfox said:


> How does having your foot on the brake warp the disc exactly? By this logic we'll all be waking up to warped discs having had our handbrakes on all night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


The idea is that the part of the disk where the pads are clamped in place will be cooling down at a different rate to the rest of the disk, but it's not very likely that you'd have been so heavy on the brakes up to that point that it would make any difference anyway, unless you were doing a track day.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Only a fool breaks the 2 second rule (in the dry) and doesn't double it in the Wet and or cold.
> 
> Soap box moment... everyone should have to pass an advanced test 3 years after the basic test as it would improve driver standards and education considerably.
> I could go on...


I think I go for something like the 4 or 5 second rule if only to avoid stone chips and massive pot holes in the road.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

NeilG40 said:


> I think I go for something like the 4 or 5 second rule if only to avoid stone chips and massive pot holes in the road.


4or5seconds? That'll give enough space for idiots in 3 cars and a lorry to get into. 😂


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

NeilG40 said:


> The idea is that the part of the disk where the pads are clamped in place will be cooling down at a different rate to the rest of the disk, but it's not very likely that you'd have been so heavy on the brakes up to that point that it would make any difference anyway, unless you were doing a track day.


Interesting, I've never heard that before, although I've also never had a warped disc. Assumingly it's only really an issue for the morons who ride people's bumpers and have to anchor on.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hopeful said:


> Agreed, it's just ignorant. I always stick it in Park.


If you have an auto, no need to put it in park.

Leave it in drive and just put the handbrake on.

If it's working properly, it'll hold the car with no issues.

:thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> 4or5seconds? That'll give enough space for idiots in 3 cars and a lorry to get into. 😂


I've never had any issue, this is on A and B roads though, it's rare I need to go on the motorway.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Winds me up too. I do a few track days and drive some windy roads now and again and then also motorways, so know how to read roads (without sounding bigheaded) but I was doing a 3 hour drive last night and 45 mins behind the same van all he did was brake all the damn time. Why? Because he was too busy chasing the car infront. Cars tried undertaking him, I just eased off... annoyed me though.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Only a fool breaks the 2 second rule (in the dry) and doesn't double it in the Wet and or cold.
> 
> Soap box moment... everyone should have to pass an advanced test 3 years after the basic test as it would improve driver standards and education considerably.
> I could go on...


Still wouldn't stop dumbasses hogging the middle or outside lanes on motorways/dual carriageways.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> If you have an auto, no need to put it in park.
> 
> Leave it in drive and just put the handbrake on.
> 
> ...


eh? Why not just put it in neutral with the hand brake on?

And if the person in front keeps their brake lights on, I just choose not to look at it or stare into the light, can't be blinded if you're not looking that way!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> eh? Why not just put it in neutral with the hand brake on?


automatic gearboxes are designed to be left in D when stopping for red lights/a short period of time, it's all to do with their clutches/torque converters... 

:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> automatic gearboxes are designed to be left in D when stopping for red lights/a short period of time, it's all to do with their clutches/torque converters...
> 
> :thumb:


yeah and I understand that when pressing the brake pedal, but not just with the hand brake on


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> yeah and I understand that when pressing the brake pedal, but not just with the hand brake on


Why not?? that's how it's been designed to be used.

:thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have an Auto and Manual. At traffic lights I will leave in D and have foot on the brake, just like in a manual I would have my foot on the clutch in 1st gear with my other foot on the brake, ready to go for when the lights change.

I find it counter intuitive to put the handbrake on when only stopping for a short amount of time, (unless it's going to be a hill start in a manual).

With a manual you already have the car in gear, so you just have to put the handbrake down and you control the car with the clutch and do it simultaneously for a quick/efficient get away.

In an auto, you obviously have to select drive, then drop the hand brake then accelerate which makes it a kind of 3 step process. 

Don't get me wrong, in a traffic jam or long periods of waiting at drive thru's etc, I will put in Neutral and use the handbrake. 

If someone in front is sat on the brakes, it can be pretty bright in the dark but...I just to not let it get to me, more important things, like people driving too slow, far too fast, dangerously, on their phones etc.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> I have an Auto and Manual. At traffic lights I will leave in D and have foot on the brake,.


It was nice knowing you pal. Good luck.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

vsideboy said:


> It was nice knowing you pal. Good luck.


I fell on my sword and sacrificed myself for the hundreds of thousands of people that don't want to waste time when stopping at traffic lights for 20 seconds. 

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

just don't stare at the brake lights like a moth, I can't help it, it's so pretty.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I can drive my Model 3 all the way to work without having to touch the brake pedal even when coming to a complete stop, when I'm stood in traffic it still put's the brake lights on without my foot anywhere near the pedal.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Crackfox said:


> How does having your foot on the brake warp the disc exactly? By this logic we'll all be waking up to warped discs having had our handbrakes on all night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk





NeilG40 said:


> The idea is that the part of the disk where the pads are clamped in place will be cooling down at a different rate to the rest of the disk, but it's not very likely that you'd have been so heavy on the brakes up to that point that it would make any difference anyway, unless you were doing a track day.


Yep, this is essentially the correct answer.

Not sure you need to do it on a track day though, plenty of "normal" drivers manage to warp discs somehow or other.
I know one of the causes, so try my best to avoid it.

I also have a preference to leaving my car in gear over using the handbrake.


----------

